# Wir hauen Italien in die Pfanne



## DER SCHWERE (26 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## DR_FIKA (27 Juni 2012)

a walk


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Juni 2012)

Ich hätte nichts dagegen!


----------



## DR_FIKA (27 Juni 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nichts dagegen!



I'm Italian


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Juni 2012)

DR_FIKA schrieb:


> I'm Italian



Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Brian (28 Juni 2012)

Italien ist reif und unsere Mannschaft braucht sich mit ihrer Qualität nicht zu verstecken,ja und die negative Statistik ist mir wurscht und sollte uns nicht belasten.Übrigens und das wird meist verschwiegen hat die U21 Mannschaft Italien bei der EM vor drei Jahren besiegt und da sind einige davon in unserem Kader.Also postiv denken und die Daumen drücken dann wirds ein Fussballfest heute Abend,gruss Brian...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TrixX0r (28 Juni 2012)

Hat wohl nich ganz geklappt :-(
dann eben zur WM den Titel holen :-D


----------



## Punisher (29 Juni 2012)

Da hat die deutsche Mannschaft aber anständig einen auf den Sack bekommen. Sowas passiert halt, wenn man Spieler wie Boateng, Schweini und Poldi in die Startelf steckt. Zu keinem Zeitpunkt der ganzen Euro war Deutschland für mich ein Favorit auf den Titel. 

Apropos Deutschland: hier wäre wohl die Bezeichnung Bundesrepublik Bayern angebrachter.


----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2012)

Mit Glück und Geschick haben die Italiener die erste Druckphase von uns überstanden und uns dann ihr Spiel aufgezwungen.
Wir waren dann nicht in der Lage zu agieren, sondern haben nur reagiert und das ziemlich schlecht!
Den beiden Toren gingen katastrophale Abwehrfehler voraus, da brauch man sich dann nicht beschweren, wenn man mit 2 Toren hinten liegt.
Schon nach dem ersten Tor hätte die Mannschaft umgestellt werden müssen!

Aber irgendwie liegt ein Fluch auf dieser Begegnung, ich werden mir das nächst Mal eine Woodoo-Puppe besorgen...


----------



## DR_FIKA (29 Juni 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Nobody is perfect.



are you sure?


----------



## Chamser81 (29 Juni 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Zu keinem Zeitpunkt der ganzen Euro war Deutschland für mich ein Favorit auf den Titel.



Jetzt kommen sie wieder alle aus ihren Löchern! 

Aber stimmt schon das die ersten 4 Siege überbewertet wurden, vor allem das Viertelfinale gegen wirklich schwache Griechen.

Ich glaube der Thomas Helmer war es der in einem Interview vor der EM gesagt hat, das die heutige deutsche Mannschaft zwar vom spielerischen Standpunkt her viel besser ist als die Mannschaft von 1996 aber die Mannschaft damals hatte absolut Biss, Siegeswillen und Kampfbereitschaft! 
Und diese Tugenden fehlen heute einfach und deswegen gewinnen wir (kann man auch auf Vereinsebene übertragen) schon seit langer Zeit die entscheidenden Spiele nicht mehr! 


@ DR_FIKA

Congratulations!


----------



## Punisher (29 Juni 2012)

Das Ausscheiden Deutschlands hat mir bei ner Wette einen Fuffi eingebracht


----------



## TobiasB (29 Juni 2012)

und mir 3 Punkte bei Jappy


----------



## DR_FIKA (29 Juni 2012)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Jetzt kommen sie wieder alle aus ihren Löchern!
> 
> Aber stimmt schon das die ersten 4 Siege überbewertet wurden, vor allem das Viertelfinale gegen wirklich schwache Griechen.
> 
> ...



thanks :thumbup:
a big win against a great team, I could not ask for more


----------

